# Caprica - BSG Prequel



## Bikewer (May 3, 2009)

*Caprica*

This released-to-DVD "pilot" for the SciFi series of that name (2010) came out last week.    I "obtained" a copy from bit torrent...

This is the pilot episode for what will be a prequel to Battlestar Galactica, covering the events leading up to the first Cylon rebellion.

Pretty well done;  we get to see an intelligent background for the development of  human-equal intelligence for the early Cylons, the basis for their religious beliefs, and some nice build-up for the characters that will figure in the show.
Writing was sharp and intelligent.   

Looking forward to the series; pity we have to wait so long!


----------



## Rodders (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Caprica*

I'm looking forward to this. Be interesting to see where this goes as if the writers are not careful, it could easily end up being a bit of a soap opera. 

I'm also interested to see how this drama will be received by the masses. As there is likely to be limited space scenes [Battles] will it be received less as Sci-Fi and more as drama.


----------



## Bikewer (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Caprica*

That would be my impression.  There's also a plot element involving racism of a sort...Obviously the Capricans dislike the people from Adama's planet...


----------



## Rodders (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Caprica*

Not to mention the Racism (?) between the humans and the Cylons. We created them, we're bound to not only look down on them, but feel really smug about the fact that we created them. 

Also, there would be the slavery aspect to look at too.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 4, 2010)

Caprica, a prequel to BSG started on Tuesday on Sky 1 with a two part episode from 9pm to 11pm.

I watched it and, as a huge fan of BSG, was slightly dissappointed. I wasn't really that interested in the characters and I found that the tale I wanted to see what wrapped up in two episodes.

Saying that I will probably continue to watch this

Sky 1 9pm Tuesdays

Anyone else catch this?


----------



## Rodders (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't have Sky so i couldn't watch it, but i think that It's fair to say that it will probably take a while to get into this as it does have some pretty large shoes to fill. Stay in there and let us know how it carries on.


----------



## Jardax (Feb 4, 2010)

*Caprica 1x02 Rebirth*

Zoe's ties to the prototype she was downloaded into leaves Daniel frustrated as to why the meta-cognitive processor won't function in any other bodies. Meanwhile, as Sam teaches his nephew William about the shadier facts of life, Amanda begins learning a whole life she never knew about her daughter, leading her to make a startling assumption, and a controversal public statement at a memorial ceremony for victims of the bombing. Lacy Rand accepts an invitation to lunch at the home of Sister Clarice Willow where she learns that Sister Clarice is the matriach of a group family with multiple wives and husbands. 

The premorse finger was a good idea


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Feb 5, 2010)

Watched it and thought it was ok, but found myself worried that if that was the introduction to a new series (often filled with a few extra bells and whistles to attract the viewers), it was a bit bland.

Moonbat, your right on the story-side (IMO). Yes I was interested in how the Cylons came about, but what now?

I think secretly I was hoping that this series would show me the Cylon creation/revolt and first war. I suppose if they took a leap forward in time with each episode it would still be possible, but I think they're going to spend a fair amount of time in the period set in the first 2 episodes.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 5, 2010)

I would imagine that it would lead to that eventually. Perhaps that's what they plan for the end of ther show?


----------



## reiver33 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have this on DVD and really, really liked it - but DON'T watch this thinking it will be a true prequel to BSB, it's almost 'coincidentally' set in the same milieu and while it features the creation of the Cylons I’m almost certain it won’t feature the first revolt and ensuing war. This is a completely different beast, more a ‘future noir’ series based around lost and obsession – a human drama rather than ‘all guns blazing’ epic.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 5, 2010)

You have it on DVD? Is it out already? Is that the whole of the 1st series? How many episodes are there?

I think, like BSG, it will be a human focused sci-fi (as opposed to tech) but I'm not sure it will show all of the caprican fall. There is still something like 13yrs till the first war with the cylons, when they dissappear for 40years before returning to wreak havok on the innocent (ahem) humans.


----------



## reiver33 (Feb 5, 2010)

The 90-min pilot episdode was released on DVD last year, and from the Sky trailer it looks like they are repeating it as part of the first parts of the series?


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 5, 2010)

ah, so the 90 minute pilot was probably the 2hour episode (with advert breaks) that I watched on Tuesday.
and there I was getting jealous that you'd seen more than me!


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, theres a bit more violence - and boobs, in the DVD release.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 7, 2010)

What! I missed out on violence and boobs Dagnammit!


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone else think that dancing scene was a blatant excuse to show Zoe wriggling her butt?


----------



## ctg (Feb 21, 2010)

I would say that this is good prequel for the BSG. Father Adama never said to Apollo that Grandpa was a perfect gentleman, but in away let us understand that Grandpa had fingers in many dirty soups. 

It has also been very interesting to see what's happening with the Cyclon's and how they came to be. Also it's equally interesting that from the beginning the Cylon's are steered towards the One God. So I look forward to the moment when they realise that they need to create virtual personalities to give Cyclon's a brain, but at the centre and if you look at back in the original series the Golden Cyclon's were a wee bit more capable than the other ones and therefore, I do believe that they could have real avatars in them.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 21, 2010)

I need to get this on DVD. Speaking of which, has anyone seen the Plan yet?


----------



## ctg (Feb 21, 2010)

Nope, and what I was talking is the Televised Series, not the DVD.


----------



## Jardax (Feb 24, 2010)

I was a excited after pilot because it was just a different look to following BSG events but the following episodes are not so good. It is a little slow, expectable and boring. 
It is a pity because i trust it has a good potential - virtual world and genesis of a new non human race.


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm hooked.  It's not as "exciting" as BSG, no.  But it's a good, human-based drama.  



Rodders said:


> ...has anyone seen the Plan yet?


 
I saw The Plan.  It was the first season of BSG told from the cylons' POV.  I wish they would do seasons 2-4.


----------



## Michael01 (Mar 31, 2010)

Moonbat said:


> What! I missed out on violence and boobs Dagnammit!


 
Umm ... what he said? 

I'm actually impressed with this series so far.  Unfortunately, I've missed a few episodes now, even though SyFy ran marathon a couple days ago, so it's going to be rough trying to keep up.  I hope I can get the whole season (or even the whole series) on DVD in the future.

I had the same problem with BSG.  I haven't seen anything past the middle of the first season.  BSG, though, while very cool and interesting, was quite confusing, and I think it was the very things that made it cool and interesting that caused the confusion (haha!)...


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 14, 2010)

I never saw _BSG_, but I've recently been watching and enjoying _Caprica_. It's certainly not the finest television show I've ever come across, but it's diverting and a different take on the usual science fiction fare. I must track down _BSG_ and watch it, since I'm coming to the end of _Caprica_...


----------

